# Critique this possible project



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

She actually looks a lot like my Morgan mare. How old is she? How tall?


----------



## Haileyshh (Aug 10, 2015)

egrogan said:


> She actually looks a lot like my Morgan mare. How old is she? How tall?


That's honestly what I was thinking personally. Her paperwork says she's 16, and she's 14h tall.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

she's a doll! other than that she seems to stand camped out behind a tiny bit, I reallly like her confo. maybe her pelvis is a tad rolled forward (wonder if she's had babies).

good bone, really nice shoulder , great front legs, knees, short front canons. this mare, if her brain is right, will make a real nice riding horse. she could do anything. I guess you would have to see what she likes to do.


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

I think Arab/QH is a very likely possibility - she's very similar in body structure to my mare who is 7/8 Arab and 1/8 QH. I'll attach some pics of my girl. If she is indeed an Arab/QH, they are great crosses! My girl has done a bit of everything and done most of it well. She's 21 now and still sound enough to do competitive trail, limited distance endurance, and other tough work.

I think she looks like a nice little mare who is definitely worth a chance. The only concern I would have is that reselling an older horse (even one who is sound, rideable, and lovely) can be difficult.


----------



## Haileyshh (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks! She does look quite a bit like your little mare.

And I have thought about how hard it would be to resell her. At 16, I don't think that is too bad, just so long as I get her trained to the point where she doesn't need an experienced rider. She's an easy keeper. Right now I have the luxury of being able to work with her whenever I'd like, and continue to put rides on her. So I probably wouldn't even offer to buy her until I'm confident I won't be sitting with a third horse for a year. Either way, if she does come under my care, I'd do right by her and keep her until I found the right fit. She offered no buck even when I lunged her with the saddle, was happy to trot, and came back down when she got fast at the canter with a few giggles of the line. Minimal dragging me around even though I'm pretty sure she had never lunged from a line x3


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

She looks like my Arabian gelding. Haha. Lovely looking mare too


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Arabian!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If the paperwork is not official registration papers then who knows. Could be a past owner guessing or one that actually knew or a vet that made an assumption without asking (depending on whether it was paperwork generated by the vet or not). I'd certainly not think twice about Arab/QH mix. Lovely mare.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Overall, I really like her!
I'm not a big fan of her neck, but that will likely sort itself out once she's in better shape. Keep us updated on what you decide 

Sunny--Your mare is adorable, too~ They really do look alike.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

i don't like her pastern angles, but that could be in part to needing a trim
They also look 'filled' in some of those pics
She does have basic good conformation, and I would love to see her again, after her feet are trimmed


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She's really nice though at her age I don't think she's going to sell for much money - you might even lose money if you take into account the costs of keeping her. 
If she turns out to have some hidden potential for something competitive or even just a really safe, reliable fun horse you might just cover your costs


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I really like this mare. She looks very useful. If you have the experience, ime and money go for it. You probably won't make a profit on her but I bet you could get $1000-1500 for her once she is reliable and if she's sane and willing. But if youre going to buy her do it now, now after giving her owner a reason to ask you for more money. Been there done that. People just love you to put training on their horse then charge YOU for it!


----------



## Haileyshh (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes she is long, and in need of a trim. Amazingly her feed have stayed together nice even though I've had my horse done 3 times since she's been done. I know I'd probably lose money, and I'm not going in thinking of a profit. She's just a sweet girl. Owner said he'd pay for the farrier next time mine came through.


----------

